
Whole .RU zone (mistakenly) published - pjf
https://github.com/mandatoryprogrammer/TLDR/tree/master/archives/ru/
======
pjf
Direct download link:
[https://github.com/mandatoryprogrammer/TLDR/raw/master/archi...](https://github.com/mandatoryprogrammer/TLDR/raw/master/archives/ru/a.dns.ripn.net.zone.gz)

